
Q: Can your community drive your business and product? - michaeljung
http://michaeljung.wordpress.com/2009/12/20/your-community-is-your-business/
======
michaeljung
I basically want to know (your educated opinion) if a new company (what ever
business) can drive its business and product though community building.
Requirements of a good product and open communication channels are a given.

Can existing companies reduce their PR and marketing budget without a
declining customer acquisition rate? Shifting the budget to the community in
many forms and let them do the PR and marketing?

